# What kind of voice do you have? and can you sing?



## darknite_johanne (Jun 3, 2010)

I was just wondering, if I could talk to you in the phone, what kind of voice do you have? How would it sound? Can you sing? If you were to sing a song, whose voice would you most sound like?

My friends and I went to karaoke (which is a first time for my age) and  they told me I sound like Liam Gallagher when I sang Oasis' Wonderwall( But not that good).  When I speak though, my voice is soft, but not whiny.


----------



## moderan (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a baritone. Whether or not I can sing is up to the listener. I sang this song and preserved the results in electronic media:Hide
My voice has been compared to that of Bryan Ferry. Periodically I threaten to record more vocals.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 3, 2010)

I cannot sing.

My voice is wierd but cool.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea, I speak in the voice of men and of angels

But I have not love, so I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal


----------



## Baron (Jun 3, 2010)

moderan said:


> My voice has been compared to that of Bryan Ferry.


 
Favourably or otherwise?


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jun 3, 2010)

Decent Bass voice - actually joined a barbershop quartet.  Sad, I know.


----------



## No Brakes (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely bass voice, although I really avoid singing at all costs. I have been told I have the perfect voice for a late-night jazz radio show! (I guess i put people to sleep??)


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 3, 2010)

I can sing, meaning I can read notes and carry a tune...whether I can sing well is subject to the opinnion of the listener, I suppose. Simon Cowell wouldn't be awed, I'll tell you that right now. I would say I have a highly average voice, both speaking and singing wise.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 3, 2010)

I can sing and have sung..for school productions. I've been told that I sound a little like Jewel. don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2010)

My speaking voice sounds like a girls. I have had telemarketers call and ask for my mother. Which is quite funny because on the phone my mother and I sound alike enough that my own husband has a hard time telling us apart. 

I sang alto in the jazz choir in high school. I sing all the time now. It's a joke among my children, their mother randomly breaks into song. I come by it naturally though, my grandpa had songs about all kinds of random things like peanut butter and Captain Crunch. My mom used to skip down the isles at the grocery store singing People are Strange by The Doors. Growing up you either loved it and joined it or hated it and hid.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2010)

I can carry a tune. I mostly sing what I've written, so I can write to my range, which is somewhat limited. 

A couple of people have told me my speaking voice sounds like Matthew McConaughey. I get it, but I don't necessarily like it. I'm not really a big fan.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't hum in the shower.


----------



## Baron (Jun 3, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I can't hum in the shower.


 
The important factor is that you don't hum when you get out of the shower.


----------



## moderan (Jun 3, 2010)

Baron said:


> Favourably or otherwise?


Both. And repeatedly


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 3, 2010)

moderan said:


> I'm a baritone. Whether or not I can sing is up to the listener. I sang this song and preserved the results in electronic media:Hide
> My voice has been compared to that of Bryan Ferry. Periodically I threaten to record more vocals.


 
Totally missed your song first time through. Tight, Mod...your voice reminds me a bit of Godsmack's lead singer for some reason.


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 3, 2010)

Think Kathleen Turner. I believe its called a whiskey voice. Singing ? Only to my children when they were babies. They went to sleep to escape the torture.


----------



## moderan (Jun 3, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Totally missed your song first time through.  Tight, Mod...your voice reminds me a bit of Godsmack's lead singer for  some reason.


Must be the ironic detachment. Thanks though


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 3, 2010)

I do the world a favor and keep my mouth shut when it comes to singing. I couldn’t carry a note if you put it in a bucket for me. My grandfather had a promising career singing opera until nodes on his vocal cords put an end to that.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a very average voice, and a very terrible singing voice.  No idea who I sound like.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jun 3, 2010)

Maggie- Had you pegged as a Janis Joplin


----------



## caelum (Jun 3, 2010)

Singing has been a huge hobby of mine for a few years now.  I put up a tiny blurb in the Musician's Central thread not too long ago, more to just get some feedback than to present a song.  Me singing Save Your Scissors by City and Colour.

I've recently started another youtube channel that will host my original songs, complete with guitar and singing, in the near future.  One is 90% presentable right now.  My youtube channel. I got an instrumental ditty up there so far.  Music is something I've always wanted to do, and something I have a blast doing, whether singing or guitar.

As for what kind of voice I have, I think it could afford to be a little more masculine.  It's not really bassy at all.  I do lots of work to get my vowels clear and resonant and my consonants sharp without halting/jarring air-flow.  It's such an imprecise art, though; I think you just have to feel it out by singing all the time, and recording yourself to get an objective ear.


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 3, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> Maggie- Had you pegged as a Janis Joplin



Ha ! You are not the first person who has thought that. I must be channeling her aura *smirks* She could be a sweetheart, and let me borrow her singing voice too


----------



## Like a Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I would say Kathleen Turner. But I don't really sound like her. I have a deep voice but it's not scratchy, or 'whiskey'. I probably say her because we have the same christian name.

I get mistaken for a guy on the phone at work on a pretty regular basis, so I try to sound perky. If I'm any type of guy I'm a flamboyantly gay-voiced-boy. I can sing exactly like a boy band, though my lower range is better. I was a bass in my all-girls school choir. I don't actually have a very good voice, but it's okay in an ensemble, or when I take on a character voice. I played the Lion in the Wizard of Oz and Moonface Martin in Anything Goes for my school (All girls, remember)... and had to sing solos for both of those roles. I did okay.

I'm also vaguely nasal, like all Aussies, but my accent isn't very strong.


----------



## caelum (Jun 3, 2010)

I can hear the difference between Australian accents and British accents, but I bet if I tried to put those differences into words I'd have a hard time.  They have the same soft "r" sound like the English, whereas North Americans are like "rrrrr", but Australians have some kind of jolly little twist.  British accents sound more official.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh there's about 50 British accents. The Aussie one doesn't vary too much in my experience, not necessarily regionally anyway. There are just degrees of bogan. Haha. I sometimes get asked if I'm English, even here. I believe it's a backhanded way of calling me stuck up.

Edit - If I say "No" or "Don't" emphatically I certainly don't sound British. Phonetically I guess it's like "Naao" and "Daaon't." It's all very nasal.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 4, 2010)

> I'm a baritone. Whether or not I can sing is up to the listener. I sang this song and preserved the results in electronic media:Hide
> My voice has been compared to that of Bryan Ferry. Periodically I threaten to record more vocals.


Wow, that's pretty good Mod. It doesn't sound like you have to do much to make your voice sound that good. By "do much" I mean it doesn't seem like you have to exert yourself. It's just naturally low and sexy.


> Singing has been a huge hobby of mine for a few years now. I put up a tiny blurb in the Musician's Central thread not too long ago, more to just get some feedback than to present a song. Me singing Save Your Scissors by City and Colour.


Haha, "Oh man, I'm finished..." The sound was a little staticky but I was able to hear you. You have a decent voice that I think would sound good with some music in the background. I saw your Rode Through the Night video, and I think you play guitar really well, but the knee-tapping kind of drew my attention. It was a little out of place with the slow-paced music. 

I don't know what kind of voice I have. Average I guess, when I talk. I can sing songs with low keys or tones or whatever. Songs I'm pretty good at are Rehab Amy Winehouse, At Last Etta James, Alicia Keys songs, etc. All depends on the song. I don't actually sing or anything, only in the shower.


----------



## moderan (Jun 4, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Wow, that's pretty good Mod. It doesn't sound like you have to do much to make your voice sound that good. By "do much" I mean it doesn't seem like you have to exert yourself. It's just naturally low and sexy.


 Dunno about sexy. That's my natural range.


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 4, 2010)

moderan said:


> I'm a baritone. Whether or not I can sing is up to the listener. I sang this song and preserved the results in electronic media:Hide
> My voice has been compared to that of Bryan Ferry. Periodically I threaten to record more vocals.


 
That sounds great mod. One of the coolest song I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Blood (Jun 4, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I can't hum in the shower.


Are you sure?  I think you need me to give you a second opinion.


----------



## caelum (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Dream.  You'd be surprised how much I get that about the knee tapping, just about everybody tells me to stop.  I really can't help it that much now, it's practically unconscious.  Since the recording of me singing, I've gotten a better, real mic which I'll be using with future uploads.  The only reason I haven't put more stuff up already is because frankly I'm not good enough yet—haven't been doing this long enough.  I hate when people upload weak renditions of songs, and I don't want to make the same mistake.  But I'm getting really excited over some of the stuff I have just about presentable, all the training's finally coming to something, hahahha

I agree with the others, that's a super-tight recording, Mod.  Sounds like a lot of effort and attention to detail went into it.


----------



## moderan (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks y'all...I try. Y'ain't so bad yourself, caelum.


----------



## ash somers (Jun 4, 2010)

apparently i have a deep husky voice
that's until i get a bit stressed out, nervous or anxious
and then i get called the screaming banshee -- people are so unkind!

lol, and i don't sing, i wouldn't put my loved ones through it :/


----------



## Patrick (Jun 4, 2010)

When I sing, the dogs start barking and howling back to me.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, my daddy sang bass.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 4, 2010)

And momma sang tenor.


----------



## Wolfson (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry, Lin... Me an' my brother ain't jumpin' right in there.

I actually _do_ sing tenor, and have even done some recording (although I didn't know enough about the music industry to be successful at the time). My speaking voice is... well... unique, I guess. Most people who know me can peg my voice in an instant. Probably a weird dialect from growing up in too many places. My singing voice has been compared to Phil Collins... I even had a big Phil Collins fan who always wanted me to sing his stuff. But I don't agree with that (and neither does anyone who has an ear for a British accent, since I don't have one of those). Actually, my voice sounds more like whichever of the pair of Seals & Croft that sang "Summer Breeze". In fact, unless you're listening to digital (where you can pick out the subtle vocal differences), it's eerily like listening to myself singing it when it comes on the radio.

Sorry... I haven't picked up a spot to store any of my recordings since I had to let go of my website. (Damn those finances, anyway...)


----------



## moderan (Jun 4, 2010)

Free spots for music abound. I can point you to good ones, even a couple where you can sell the stuff.
And Jim Seals sang that. Dash Crofts was backup.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Moderan said:
			
		

> Dunno about sexy. That's my natural range


 
Addressing "Really Weird Random Questions" thread. You brought sexy back! Was a great vocal. Dark voice _and _not all that dissimilar to Brian Ferry's.

Wish like crazy I could sing. Such immediate gratification unlike other arts, as I see it.


----------



## terrib (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess I have a Southern accent... a bit more than I thought...when I lived in St.Louis every time I opened my mouth people would smile and ask, "where are you from?"  And then they would go get their friends..."listen to her talk."  Once I was asking this lady where the mirrors were and she said..."Ah....you're from Georgia!" I thought she was going to pat my head and give me a treat...lol

And no, I can not sing...but that doesn't keep my from doing it....


----------



## Patrick (Jun 4, 2010)

terrib said:


> And no, I can not sing...but that doesn't keep me* from doing it....


 
Only you could get away with such an obvious contradiction, Terri.

* I've corrected your American for you. :lone:


----------



## terrib (Jun 4, 2010)

I am laughing....wiy tanks ya, darlung....


----------



## Rosette (Jun 6, 2010)

Umm, I've been told it's a very identifiable voice...

To be honest, I'd really like to be a voice actor, but I've also been told that I probably couldn't do it. I'm not monotoned, but I don't think my voice is versatile enough. And I've got a southern accent, but I could fix that if I wanted to- with a lot of practice. XD


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice Avatar, Rosette, I wanted to be a voice actor too, back when I was working in the animation industry. But I don't have a very good speaking voice in mic's.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a deep voice.  When I used to work as a cab dispatcher customers would ask if I could call them after work so they could hear my voice again, ha.  I sang a few times, duo's with a couple of singers.  I'm shy though, don't like people looking at me or listening.  I'd prefer people to sing with me.  My voice can also be used as a weapon 
I can sing Dixie Chicks, Amanda Marshall, Patsy Cline, Fergie...


----------

